# Maltese Breed Focus



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I found this link awhile back and thought you all might enjoy being able to see just what it all means in the Maltese Standard. I have really found this site very informative. 

http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm

I am not sure if it has been posted here before.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That link didn't work for me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Becky, you might try again. The link isn't working.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky, you might try again. The link isn't working.[/B]


Sorry ladies I think I fixed it. Here it is again just incase.

http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm

Thank you for bringing it to my attention. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Becky that was very interesting.

Marsha


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It has been posted before but it's been a while since I've seen it! It was nice going back and looking it over again because now I know what they are talking about and can visualize it, before I didn't get it, LOL. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Here is another link you may find interesting..................

http://dolcemaltese.com/show-prospect.html


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that's one of my favorite sites... :aktion033: it hasn't been brought up here in quite a while. i posted it years ago, i think.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Becky, that was very very informative and exactly as I was thinking breed standard was. Thank you very much for posting that! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> that's one of my favorite sites... :aktion033: it hasn't been brought up here in quite a while. i posted it years ago, i think. [/B]


I bet that is where I found it then. By going through some old threads. Thank you for posting it originally. I use it quite often. I find that if I think I may be getting breeder's blindness to my dogs I always go to that site and the other one I posted here. They both really put things into prospective.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They were very interesting, thanks so much. I saw that my Archie has fiddler's legs - hey, my boy's got talent!!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> It has been posted before but it's been a while since I've seen it! It was nice going back and looking it over again because now I know what they are talking about and can visualize it, before I didn't get it, LOL. Thank you for posting it![/B]


Stacy,

When you have your puppies you'll become obsessed with the breed standard so that you can evaluate if the pups are show quality. Start memorizing girl.........LOL

Cathy A


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a good site for showing the AKC standard with visuals. That's
been around for many years so I'm sure it's been posted before but is
well worth reposting every so often for those beginners or those who
just want to read more about this sweet breed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> That is a good site for showing the AKC standard with visuals. That's
> been around for many years so I'm sure it's been posted before but is
> well worth reposting every so often for those beginners or those who
> just want to read more about this sweet breed.[/B]


i agree.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for posting the links! They are very informative especially with the pictorial examples.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cathy oh you are so right. I go over and over my babies so often. 

I am so glad that everyone is enjoying the sites. Thank you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have seen those sites before and always find them so interesting, especially the pics of what is standard and what is not.


----------

